# Xtreme Tuner Super Show 8.28.2004, Chicago Car Show



## Xtreme_Tuner (Aug 11, 2004)

Xtreme Tuner Super Show 
www.xtremetuner.com 











Show: Xtreme Tuner Super Show 
When: August 28, 2004 
Where: Chicago, IL @ McCormick Place 
Time: 2pm-11pm 
Registration: www.xtremetuner.com and through our staff at your local shows 


This year some locals from Chicago are going to be bringing you a show that will be run the way you like it. We will be basing the show on more of the old school days that many of us preferred. Please check us out and let us know how you feel and what you would like to see. As we are all locals to Chicago and would like to make this one of the biggest shows in Chicago year after year with coverage growing only to help you the tuners. 

We plan on featuring things to help the average tuner out and adding some things that we feel most of you in Chicago would prefer: 

Judging: We feel we are answering the cry of many of you with the decision we have chosen. Basing our show on the good ole' days of our city we are bringing back the pioneers and some of the greatest people in our scene as we feel. This group was there in the beginning of HIN and Import Revolution and many of you know them as the elite few that can pull it off correctly in our city. We would like to THANK and RESPECTFULLY ANNOUNCE that DECEPTIONS will be honoring us by taking the roll of judging and performing what they do so greatly in our city for you. 

Coverage: We understand that many of you are out there for coverage. We all understand this is the basis of getting sponsored, so we are proud to announce that our show will be deffinately covered by many respectful companies. To name a few HCI/B Scene magazine will be at our show covering the night to put in their magazine. We will have online coverage from many places also like Chiride.com for example a chicago based site. Not to mention 360 Video and Reflex Media will be on the spot filming and helping all of you also with their great videos. 

These are just a few of the reasons to come check us out. We are here to explain ourselves to the public and try to help as much as possible. We want to be different and feel this will be good and true to the average person. If you ask how many cars are showing we wont tell you 500 cars are going to be there like many shows do when only 120 cars show up. We will honestly give you what we have at the time and what our estimates are from talking to people like you. 

As of right now the classes for our show will be (more to come depending on registration): 

2Dr Mild 2Dr Wild 4Dr Mild 4Dr Wild 
First Place $200 + Trophy 
Second Place $100 + Trophy 
Third Place $50 + Trophy 
Fourth Place Trophy 
Fifth Place Trophy 

Best of Show $1500 + Trophy 
Best Team $250 + Trophy 
Best Team Representation/Participation $500 + Trophy 
Best Interior $100 + Trophy 
Best Display Presentation $100 + Trophy 
Best Paint $100 + Trophy 
Best Acura $100 + Trophy 
Best Honda $100 + Trophy 
Best European $100 + Trophy 
Best Lexus $100 + Trophy 
Best Toyota $100 + Trophy 
Best Nissan $100 + Trophy 
Best Mazda $100 + Trophy 
Best Mitsubishi $100 + Trophy 
Best Subaru $100 + Trophy 
Best Domestic $100 + Trophy 
Best SUV $100 + Trophy 
Best JDM $100 + Trophy 
Best Female/Girl Racer $100 + Trophy 

New Bike Class 
First Place $200 + Trophy 
Second Place $100 + Trophy 
Third Place $50 + Trophy 
Fourth Place Trophy 
Fifth Place Trophy


----------

